# Granite worktops



## BABY2 (Nov 28, 2007)

Does anyone have any "sparkly" ideas how to keep the bl**dy things clean and shiny? Mine are black and show up every speck of nastiness.. I am so sick of having to constantly wipe it down and it keeps looking smudge again and again...I find water is worst, I currently use dettol spray with kitchen towels!


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥ (Nov 21, 2005)

Hi Hun

I tend to use Detol 'grapefruit' wipes to disinfect first and then I go over it all again with Method granite spray with the granite ecloth, I used to use kitchen towels and detol spray before and agree with you it doesn't do a particularly good job albeit disinfected it's always left the granite very smeary!

Jennie
  x


----------



## BABY2 (Nov 28, 2007)

Thanks Jennie, can I ask where you got the granite spray from?haven't seen any in Tescos or Sainsbury's


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Lakeland have some great cloths for keeping the shine on granite with not much effort. I can't remember what they're called, but think they're microfibre or something. A friend of mine swears by them.


----------



## BABY2 (Nov 28, 2007)

oh cheers...I'll have a look on their website


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥ (Nov 21, 2005)

Hi

I bought the granite spray and cloth from John Lewis household department!

Jennie
  x


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

I just dry them with a t-towel after cleaning them. I know what you mean though - I am the only person in our house that bothers or even seems to see the smudges


----------



## ♥ Sarah ♥ (Jan 5, 2005)

Hi girls,

We have black sparkly granite, alway's use glass cleaner... works a treat  .

S x


----------



## clairelh1 (Sep 8, 2004)

I don't have a granite worktop, but have you tried those microfibre cloths?  They are brilliant.   They claim to clean without any polishes etc and it's true, just a dry cloth and a good rub - or use your polish and then use the cloth to dry/polish up and every surface comes up sparkling.  I've used mine on glass (including v. v. mucky glass), mirrors, chrome, stainless steel, wood, my shower cubicle - all came up really, really clean.  

They're pretty cheap, about £1 a cloth.

C
x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

was just going to say about the micro fibre cloths, i use those on mine it's black too so i know what you mean about every smudge drip of water and finger print showing it drives me     

i often use a daily granite cleaner i got from tesco, it's in a black bottle it's great for getting water marks off  

pam xx


----------

